# Asian grilled mahi mahi



## Ol-blue (Sep 20, 2008)

My husband and son really liked this fish. It's a keeper in my house.
Enjoy! Debbie

ASIAN GRILLED MAHI MAHI 







MAHI MAHI; Or Tilapia Fillets.
KRAFT ASIAN TOASTED SESAME DRESSING; And Marinade, Bottled.
SESAME SEEDS; Toasted.
SESAME OIL
_____

Marinate fish in salad dressing for at least 2 hours; longer is better.
Remove fish from marinade and place on a BBQ grill that has been oiled with some sesame oil.
Place fish on grill and sprinkle with sesame seeds; sprinkling more seeds on fish after flipping.
Grill fish until fish is flakey.
_____


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

What is the salad dressing recipe? Looks and sounds delicious.
I have some pollack I could try this on.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 20, 2008)

It's from Kraft, no recipe. It comes from a bottle.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

Debbie.... long time no post 
I'm having one of your foil chicken and stuffing recipes for dinner tonight 
Question: Is that ham I see in the green beans in the background? 
The fish looks good. I bought some Tilapia filets on sale a while back and when the time comes to cook some up..... I'll already have the marinade and sesame seeds waiting in the cupboard


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Debbie.... long time no post
> I'm having one of your foil chicken and stuffing recipes for dinner tonight
> Question: Is that ham I see in the green beans in the background?
> The fish looks good. I bought some Tilapia filets on sale a while back and when the time comes to cook some up..... I'll already have the marinade and sesame seeds waiting in the cupboard


 
It's good to be back, I have been busy. 

That is bacon on the beans. I buy the scrap bacon that they sell in big packages and sometimes you get some thick bacon and that is what you are seeing. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks
It's good to have you back


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 20, 2008)

Debbie - I have that dressing and it is awesome!  Is that the one that says "No Preservatives" on the bottle?  All of those are good!  Make up something using the Tomato Bacon one - I have faith in you!


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 20, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Debbie - I have that dressing and it is awesome! Is that the one that says "No Preservatives" on the bottle? All of those are good! Make up something using the Tomato Bacon one - I have faith in you!


 
Yes, it that exact bottle! I love the stuff also. 

I love a challenge so I will work on a recipe using the Tomato Bacon for you.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe!  I like Mahi-Mahi, but husband doesn't care for it, so I'm always looking for new recipes to help bring him over to the "dark side" - lol!!

I'm thinking the next time there's some nice Mahi-Mahi on sale here I'll be firing up the grill or preheating broiler.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 20, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I like Mahi-Mahi, but husband doesn't care for it, so I'm always looking for new recipes to help bring him over to the "dark side" - lol!!
> 
> I'm thinking the next time there's some nice Mahi-Mahi on sale here I'll be firing up the grill or preheating broiler.


 
My husband was just like your husband. I'm slowly bringing him over to the "dark side" also.  He hates the fish taste and you don't get it with this recipe using the Mahi Mahi or Tilapia. I have posted other fish recipes here that my husband likes, have you seen them?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 21, 2008)

I ALWAYS look forward to your recipes & pics - seafood or not!

Actually, my husband does really like seafood/fish.  It's just that - except for tuna - he doesn't care for the somewhat darker-fleshed types like Mahi-Mahi, Rockfish/Striped Bass, Bluefish, Mackerel, etc.  He developed a particular dislike for Mahi-Mahi (aka "dolphin") when we were in St. Lucia back in 1989, because it was the primary fish item on the menus of nearly every single restaurant we visited.  It took a long time before I could get him to eat it again back in the States - lol!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 21, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> I ALWAYS look forward to your recipes & pics - seafood or not!
> 
> Actually, my husband does really like seafood/fish. It's just that - except for tuna - he doesn't care for the somewhat darker-fleshed types like Mahi-Mahi, Rockfish/Striped Bass, Bluefish, Mackerel, etc. He developed a particular dislike for Mahi-Mahi (aka "dolphin") when we were in St. Lucia back in 1989, because it was the primary fish item on the menus of nearly every single restaurant we visited. It took a long time before I could get him to eat it again back in the States - lol!!


 
Thanks...I'll try not to be a stranger anymore.


----------

